# Pregnant dog has blood in it's stools. Help urgently needed



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

My cousin has a 24 day old pregnant Bullmastiff who has blood in it's stool.

I'm guessing it might be worms or protozoa but it could also be something else.

If it's worms or protozoa I want to know if there are any natural remedies like fruits of vegetable that I can give. I don't want to medicate a pregnant dog.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry can't advise myself, I didn't want to read and run.
It may be worth reposting this in the breeding section.
I'd ring the vet for advice, I'm sure there are pregnant friendly wormers etc about.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I'd phone the vet for advise asap. Pop her down for a check up, as said you can get wormer safe for pregnant bitches. 

How is she now?? Does she have any other symptoms?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Your cousin, as said, needs to call vet now for advice, it could be many things, from a touch of colitis to parvo virus 

Professional help and advice is needed here, not from strangers on a forum. hope all is well and please keep us updated


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Your cousin, as said, needs to call vet now for advice, it could be many things, from a touch of colitis to parvo virus
> 
> Professional help and advice is needed here, not from strangers on a forum. hope all is well and please keep us updated


Yeah, it's really my cousin not me. I only have little dogs, it's written in my blog. She's better now. Although not "very" better. I do hope she's not gonna have a miscarriage.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

TheCozyPet said:


> Yeah, it's really my cousin not me. I only have little dogs, it's written in my blog. She's better now. Although not "very" better. I do hope she's not gonna have a miscarriage.


Well hope she has been seen by a vet, poor dog


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

The vet prescribed something like probiotics. I hope it works well.


----------

